
Show HN: Nearly 50% of the tensorflow tagged questions on SO are unanswered - mcemilg
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/tensorflow?sort=unanswered
======
ryanmonroe
Here are some percent-unsanswered stats for other SO tags

    
    
                        tf         r   julia       sql    python
        unans.pct     0.49      0.25    0.12      0.21      0.24
        all       19213.00 211525.00 3529.00 414833.00 853087.00
        unans      9379.00  52946.00  423.00  85948.00 208497.00
                    java       cpp
        unans.pct       0.27      0.18
        all       1340978.00 543183.00
        unans      365724.00  99141.00

------
mcemilg
I've shared a question with tensorflow tag on stackoverflow. It was not
answered and the number of views is very low. Then I noticed that, many of the
questions asked before me share the same fate as my question. Many of them
were unanswered. 19,225 questions were shared with the Tensorflow tag and
9,391 were unanswered.

~~~
dgacmu
If it's still unanswered and you actively want an answer to it, pease link it
here. I'll make sure it gets triaged.

And thanks to OP. It looks like there are a lot of them that can be closed
manually - a quick scan found quite a few that're dupes, but didn't get enough
votes to close, or just had the dup in a comment. I'll prune some of those.
(That's not to say there are unanswered ones that don't need answers.)

~~~
mcemilg
Thanks for your interest, I found the answer from my project advisor. In this
case I will answer my own question.

The problem you explained is the same to the other topics. But unanswered rate
is not that high. I think the tensorflow question are hard to answer even it
can find in internet. And also answering a question gets lots of time. In this
case lots of people do not give this time for a question.

~~~
dgacmu
I agree - they're hard. I found a bunch that could be handled mechanically,
and I think we had a problem last year of answering questions in comments and
then never creating a formal answer. But some of the problems are just head-
scratchers, as you observe.

------
fiatjaf
Very interesting, I had upvoted this. But this isn't something that should be
tagged as "Show HN".

~~~
mcemilg
Yeah you are right. A momentary blindness.

